# E&O Insurance



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Our policy is about up for renewel and we are unhappy with our current agent. The guy is a family friend Vietnam Vet and all around great dude. The thing is he is semi retired, and his office takes FOREVER to do ANYTHING for us. The other issue is they don't take cards or anything so if you add additionally insured or do any policy change you have to take them a check. Not a huge deal but it gets old after once or twice.

They are good folks but it seems like modern business practices have kind of left them behind.

Our current coverage is about $6,000.00 per year and I am hearing of others paying far less.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Doberman Properties said:


> Our policy is about up for renewel and we are unhappy with our current agent. The guy is a family friend Vietnam Vet and all around great dude. The thing is he is semi retired, and his office takes FOREVER to do ANYTHING for us. The other issue is they don't take cards or anything so if you add additionally insured or do any policy change you have to take them a check. Not a huge deal but it gets old after once or twice.
> 
> They are good folks but it seems like modern business practices have kind of left them behind.
> 
> Our current coverage is about $6,000.00 per year and I am hearing of others paying far less.


Man can I relate to this thread almost verbatim. Been with my agent for nearly 20 years now. He's older, semi-retired. Very slow on getting things done. Hell he didn't even have an email account until 5 months ago. Wanted to fax everything...hello this is the digital age. 
If you find a good reputable provider...please share as I am looking to explore my options as well. 
On a side note: $3,100 is my annual policy premium. I think you could do better pricing wise.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

P3+ said:


> Man can I relate to this thread almost verbatim. Been with my agent for nearly 20 years now. He's older, semi-retired. Very slow on getting things done. Hell he didn't even have an email account until 5 months ago. Wanted to fax everything...hello this is the digital age.
> If you find a good reputable provider...please share as I am looking to explore my options as well.
> On a side note: $3,100 is my annual policy premium. I think you could do better pricing wise.


sounds exactly like my situation!

The guy is as stand up as you can ask for but he still hand delivers stuff and wants to do everything face to face in person. We just don't have the time. Often times I am not even in the same state. He can't believe we don't have a fax. I refuse to have a fax. We strive to be paperless.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Know a lot of banks that still have them, but don't know any contractors.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

My fax is internet based.


If I want or need to print I print. Other wise its paperless.



I wouldn't be able to deal with my insurance agent being so 80s either.
My guy usually under promises and over delivers. He'll tell me that he'll have my changes all in the computer within 24 hrs. 3 hours later I get a fax with my new vehicle proof of insurance. Can't beat that.


----------



## Buster9121 (Aug 10, 2012)

I use york-jersey they are very good


I pay for for liability around 25 and workers comp a little more thats also with e & o If you need I can send you the agents number


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

I also use York Jersey and pay $85 monthly based on 10k , GL and E&O


----------



## Buster9121 (Aug 10, 2012)

*wow*

so you are paying 1020 a year for GL AND E&O?

1-2 MILLION?

MMMMM I dont see it if thats the case can I have your agents number

Thanks


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

What is "around 25"? Per month, week, year?

What is based on 10k?

York Jersey starts out at around $2500 per year for the newbs. That is a requirement for working under one of the nationaly known crooks. Increase your revenues and your premiums will climb as well. York Jersey is a good company? Friend, you haven't had much insurance have you?


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

No chance in hell I would ever consider these crooks. I want an insurer to look out for MY best interest and theirs, not one that's sleeping with the enemy.


More like 25/day if its YJ 



GTX63 said:


> What is "around 25"? Per month, week, year?
> 
> What is based on 10k?
> 
> York Jersey starts out at around $2500 per year for the newbs. That is a requirement for working under one of the nationaly known crooks. Increase your revenues and your premiums will climb as well. York Jersey is a good company? Friend, you haven't had much insurance have you?


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

[email protected]


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> What is "around 25"? Per month, week, year?
> 
> What is based on 10k?
> 
> York Jersey starts out at around $2500 per year for the newbs. That is a requirement for working under one of the nationaly known crooks. Increase your revenues and your premiums will climb as well. York Jersey is a good company? Friend, you haven't had much insurance have you?


This info is not correct.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Feel free to correct. Just speaking from experience of our company and about 5 others in our area.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback guys.

My agent called the other day and I was not ready to take his call because I am waiting on a few quotes. The next thing I know he is HERE at my office?

Who does that? Nice guy and all but boy was this awkward! I told him straight up what my issues were with his office and that I felt the premiums were out of line. I could tell I hurt his feelings but damn man! Some times you have to know when to hang it up.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Feel free to correct. Just speaking from experience of our company and about 5 others in our area.


I placed a call to my agent yesterday due to this discussion, and she told me what I already knew. Your premium is based on which state you live in, your revenue, any applicable state taxes, etc. Your area may be at what you say, but that does not mean it is that way across the board. I previously posted my agents email address, and she stated she would be happy to give a quote and or explain the reasoning for differences.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Spring Lick, Ky, Springfield Missouri, Fort Wayne, Indiana, Winona, Illinois, Nashville, Indiana, Carlyle, Illinois. It is a few dollars here and there, not a lot. Lea may be a very nice woman, I don't know, she never answered the phone much, but York Jersey is what they are, a profit first oriented group in bed with the nationals. They serve their interests, friend, not yours. 
My agent returns my calls, my emails, checks in on us periodically, issues a loss run report within hours, not weeks, updates our policies based on our needs, etc.
There is a reason why ilk like York Jersey are still monopolizing the game after so many years.


----------



## Buster9121 (Aug 10, 2012)

I work out of the new York new jersey areas 

Can you give me the info to your agent?

I would like another quote besides York jersey


Thanks


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Find out what carriers your clients will accept. If your doing mostly broker/private work, then your local insurance should do. If you do a lot of work for say, FAS, Cyprexx, etc, then the CEO's brother in law owns the insurance company with the policy you will need, and they will serve you up to him.
Do a search on CT for insurance. Insure Tek is another one.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Cyprexx I know doesn't require a particular company, but they do withhold 9% if you don't have workers comp, regardless of whether you need it or not.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Cyprexx I know doesn't require a particular company, but they do withhold 9% if you don't have workers comp, regardless of whether you need it or not.


They have never asked me for E&O. They do take 9% even though i have a LEGAL state work comp exemption which IMHO is extortion.............


----------



## ocrider (Sep 3, 2012)

Check out Stratum Insurance Agency, their page is www.propertypreservationinsurance.com and they have insurance for field inspectors and property preservation pros.

They have E&O and gen liability options. If you want professional liability, they have that too.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> They have never asked me for E&O. They do take 9% even though i have a LEGAL state work comp exemption which IMHO is extortion.............





Sure is a nice racket they've got going on.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> They have never asked me for E&O. They do take 9% even though i have a LEGAL state work comp exemption which IMHO is extortion.............


When I started with then I was exempt but got a basic workers comp policy anyway because the policy was cheaper than the 9%. They don't require e&o


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> When I started with then I was exempt but got a basic workers comp policy anyway because the policy was cheaper than the 9%. They don't require e&o



I'm the only contractor here for 150 miles but it only equals about $15,000 per year. Work comp will run me north of $3,000 per year.....


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> I'm the only contractor here for 150 miles but it only equals about $15,000 per year. Work comp will run me north of $3,000 per year.....


Yeah we were doing something like $70-$80k/yr w them.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Yeah we were doing something like $70-$80k/yr w them.


Really? I didn't realize Cy had that strong of a foothold here still? Was it mostly REO?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

If I remember right Fremont was a biiig time player with them and they jerked him one time too many and he dumped them. 


I think I got the cliff notes right.


----------



## Buster9121 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Stratum*

I call Stratum and they told me they do not do generalcontractors liability insurance and the property preservation insurance that I requested they also said they cannot provide. The lady I spoke to was not help full at all.
I guess I will stick with York-Jersey


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Even if your carrier could provide a policy Buster, in most cases a National won't accept it. It has to be on their list of approved insurance companies. They have the game, the rules, and the refs.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

insurance tek all the way get ahold of lauren C 
there tell her BTS sent you 
any additionally insured paperwork was handled in under 2 or 3 hours copying me via email with a verification by phone 
the only issue i have ever had was the hours as they are west coast and im east coast


----------



## jlgivensandsons (Sep 22, 2012)

ocrider said:


> Check out Stratum Insurance Agency, their page is www.propertypreservationinsurance.com and they have insurance for field inspectors and property preservation pros.
> 
> They have E&O and gen liability options. If you want professional liability, they have that too.


you know your being screwed by nationals/regionals when one of the questions specifically ask if safeguard is goin to be providing you work. I'd stay away from this company. just my opinion


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

jlgivensandsons said:


> you know your being screwed by nationals/regionals when one of the questions specifically ask if safeguard is goin to be providing you work. I'd stay away from this company. just my opinion





WOW, thats a new one. 

I don't and won't have E&O. If my current GL isn't good enough for them........ well you better call some body else to do your work.


----------



## ocrider (Sep 3, 2012)

jlgivensandsons said:


> you know your being screwed by nationals/regionals when one of the questions specifically ask if safeguard is goin to be providing you work. I'd stay away from this company. just my opinion


It appears that Safeguard is forcing people buy from certain people. Is this something that only the nationals can do?


----------



## ocrider (Sep 3, 2012)

Buster9121 said:


> I call Stratum and they told me they do not do generalcontractors liability insurance and the property preservation insurance that I requested they also said they cannot provide. The lady I spoke to was not help full at all.
> I guess I will stick with York-Jersey


I'm sure if they sell insurance for property preservation that they sell general contractors insurance too. The problem is that too many property preservationists want to do things that only licensed contractors are supposed to be doing. I've talked to some and guys are telling me that they want to do reroofing and heavy electrical work when they are supposed to be doing trash outs and minor repairs.


----------



## jlgivensandsons (Sep 22, 2012)

ocrider said:


> It appears that Safeguard is forcing people buy from certain people. Is this something that only the nationals can do?


they try to force you to use certain companies, but the way i see it is, if they can't except my current GO that is required for my home state, they can kick rocks and find someone else to be their guinea pig.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Safeguard will take your local GL if your the only game that is playing in that town. They will send you frequent emails notifying you that your updated insurance is past due, risk losing work, etc, bla, bla. That is what they do.
Yes, they will have you doing any kind of work imaginable under the sun, whether you are qualified or not, whether your insurance covers it or not. And if you accept the order, then you have only yourself to blame if something goes south and they file against your policy.


----------

